# Happy Birthday evangilder!



## GrauGeist (May 27, 2009)

Hope you have a great Birthday!


----------



## Marcel (May 27, 2009)

Gefeliciteerd Eric!


----------



## imalko (May 27, 2009)

Wish you happy Birthday Eric and many more to come!


----------



## Maximowitz (May 27, 2009)

Happy Birthday! Many Happy Returns!


----------



## rochie (May 27, 2009)

many happy returns Eric, happy birthday


----------



## lesofprimus (May 27, 2009)

Well, well, well, look at this, someone else just turned 43.... Welcome to the club Brother, and a Very Happy Birthday my friend.....


----------



## Gnomey (May 27, 2009)

Happy Birthday Eric!


----------



## Wurger (May 27, 2009)

Forty three.....when it was, oh boy. 

* A Happy Birthday Eric !!! My best wishes !!! *


----------



## v2 (May 27, 2009)

Happy Birthday Eric!


----------



## pbfoot (May 27, 2009)

Happy Bday ,neil


----------



## evangilder (May 27, 2009)

Thanks fellas. I hate when Dan gets a year older, cause that means I am right behind him. Ah well, just a number. 

I appreciate the sentiments, guys!


----------



## 109ROAMING (May 27, 2009)

Happy birthday!!!!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 27, 2009)

Ya ole fart!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 27, 2009)

Many happy returns old man...!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 27, 2009)

Happy Birthday Eric!


----------



## Catch22 (May 27, 2009)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Cota1992 (May 27, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Njaco (May 27, 2009)

I reminise like Wurger! 

Happie Burfdae!!


----------



## Thorlifter (May 27, 2009)

Happy birthday Eric. I hope you have a great one.


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 27, 2009)

Happy Birthday Eric!



TO


----------



## Doughboy (May 27, 2009)

Happy birthday Evanglider.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 27, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Messy1 (May 27, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## seesul (May 27, 2009)

Happy B´day Eric!
Enjoy the celebration with your family and friends...


----------



## Airframes (May 27, 2009)

Have a very Happy Birthday Eric. Who's taking the celebration pics?!!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 27, 2009)

Happy B-day!


----------



## Geedee (May 27, 2009)

Sooooo...the weekend jaunt with the Condor guys was really a b'day gift to yourself !...way to go !.Heres to many more years of taking dodgy pics of antiquated 'ol airplanes...errrrr, do you need a support now for that huge lens you use !

Only kidding. You have a super day mate and enjoy it with best wishes


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 27, 2009)

Happy Birthday!
Here's to at least 43 more. 


Wheelsup


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (May 27, 2009)

Hey, Happy Birthday Evanglider!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 27, 2009)

Happy Birthday my friend! I wish you a wonderful day with your family and many more B-Days to come.


----------

